# Diet Advice! Hypothyroidism



## CMayhugh (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey everyone,  

So Im trying to cut up before I go on a serious bulk. about 180lbs now ~15%BF, and i recently was put on 50mcg synthroid (TSH of 9.280).  Any advice as to carb cycling, resisting the urge to eat, and how to suppress appetite? I train hard 6-7 days a week (I get bored so I train), but I have trouble losing it.  

Thanks


----------



## Spongy (Aug 3, 2015)

Have you noticed a change since starting Synthroid?


----------



## CMayhugh (Aug 3, 2015)

Started about two weeks ago...maybe too early to tell? I feel really lethargic, low sex drive, etc. which is NOT normal at 19 so I had the Dr. take test levels as well to see where I'm at.  Hoping I can get this shit worked out.  I was hoping I'd be able to get T3, as I hear it is much better for regulating metabolism and people seem to feel better when on it.


----------



## CMayhugh (Aug 7, 2015)

anyone...?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 7, 2015)

Your best bet is to keep working with the doc to find what works best for you.


----------

